# Make a box... Help a kid!



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm returning from the SWAT symposium in Waco, and I asked Kevin for permission to organize a little charitable event involving Woodbarter. This is the second year I've turned a wooden box for the Beads of Courage program, and I thought some of my fellow box makers might be interested in participating. Beads of Courage is a program for very sick children where they get beads for each of the awful medical procedures and events through the course of their treatment. Here's a link to a CBS video explaining the program:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2012)

It's our privilege to get involved in such a noble cause David. Thanks for inviting Wood Barter members to contribute to such a great cause - I have a feeling more than a few boxes will be getting built for this cause.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Aug 26, 2012)

I Didn't Get To Watch The Whole Video, My Phone Is Dying.
I Think Thats A Great Idea. 
I May Have To Practice My Box Making Skills, However I Will Turn A Few Round Ones. It Looks Like They Have Their Own System Of Beads And Styles, I May Be Mistaken.
Once The Box's Are Made What And Where Do We Send Them?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2012)

The_Architect_23 said:


> I Didn't Get To Watch The Whole Video, My Phone Is Dying.
> I Think Thats A Great Idea.
> I May Have To Practice My Box Making Skills, However I Will Turn A Few Round Ones. It Looks Like They Have Their Own System Of Beads And Styles, I May Be Mistaken.
> Once The Box's Are Made What And Where Do We Send Them?



I'll edit the original post at some point with the address for the boxes. I don't know that I fully understand the entire bead system although there is a bit of an explanation in the video. Thanks for pitching in!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2012)

David, I have a sorta square Maple one once the inside and tray is done- Let me know of where and when. Mike


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2012)

Also I have a left over Mahogany box from previous batch- I will put inards in it and it is also yours. Please post what we need to do. I will not watch video- too sad for me- lost my first wife and cousin to cancer and they were both too young. Had my own battle with it and know more then I want. Happy to help the kids though.


----------



## LoneStar (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like its time for me to learn box making


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2012)

I added the mailing options to the original post above... Kudos to any and all that choose to participate!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2012)

Anyone who builds a box make sure to post pics.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: When it comes to kids an fighting cancer Im allways there, I do that here an in Southeastern States, so IM IN with Pleasure I hope there not a dead line tho got a couple things on my plate now but this is second in line right now moved others back some
> Roy



There's no deadline, Roy, and I appreciate you and the others jumping in! This organization runs year 'round so folks can make/send pieces anytime. If anyone out there needs a deadline to properly function, PM me, and I'll make one up! Actually, I'm kind of one of those people, so I've given myself a deadline to get another one done!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey - david- my boxes are 9"x12"x5.5 all +_ 1" Are they to big. The specs say 6"?????


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Hey - david- my boxes are 9"x12"x5.5 all +_ 1" Are they to big. The specs say 6"?????



Not at all, Mike... The sizes they listed were minimum sizes. I don't think you'd want to go much larger than what you've done, but they should be great!  Unfortunately, some of these kids need pretty big boxes.

BTW, we're even for the stampers!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 26, 2012)

i would like to help dave cant do a box. but if someone wants some dry spalted sycamore to build one ill donate it and get it to them. let me know great cause i lost some very close people to it . duckman


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Glad to pitch in already. I missed the sizes somehow. Got the address fine.



The minimum sizes are listed in the first GREEN link in the first post. There really aren't any hard and fast rules in this thing, Bob… Just turn or build something that a kid can keep his/her beads in, and you've done your job!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2012)

David - you can most certainly count me in. 
Sometimes when I go to the shop, I just want to turn but don't have a specific project in mind - Now I have that answer !
Scott


----------



## DKMD (Aug 29, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> David - you can most certainly count me in.
> Sometimes when I go to the shop, I just want to turn but don't have a specific project in mind - Now I have that answer !
> Scott



I know what you mean, Scott... Sometimes I just wander around in the shop looking at blanks and rough outs, but I don't manage to actually turn anything.:wacko1:


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been looking for a reason to give a go with a woodturned box. This is definitely a great reason to start. The no deadline thing will definitely give me some flexibility with school, now I need to just go find some more wood.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2012)

That's great, Matt! Seems like I remember somebody around here was _actually selling wood_… 

I really appreciate all of those who've jumped on board here… Should start seeing some roughouts soon!

Just to give folks an idea about how goofy the finished pieces can be, here's the box I donated at SWAT this year. 

[attachment=9935]

This was made from a maple glue up in the style of the lego characters my son seems to enjoy. Kevin unknowingly participated since the hat was made from FBE.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 2, 2012)

Just posting to keep this front and center. Cute box David.


----------



## Steve Walker (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, I had planned on posting this in the turning forum, but since I found this post, I think this is the best place for it. I turned this "pot" back in Oct. from a chunk of Big Leaf Maple burl. It's finished with several coats of Formby's tung oil, buffed and Ren waxed. The bail is three strands of 14 ga. copper twisted together, a kink in one wire on each end holds the beads in place, yet lets them spin on the bail.

[attachment=16001]


[attachment=16002]


[attachment=16003


I recieved a Thank You note and a certificate letting me know that my donation has been "recieved", which I assume means that a child somewhere now is using it.
What a great cause, and this will be the first of many that I'll be making.

Steve

[ATTACH=full]16001[/ATTACH]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful work Steve !


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful wood, workmanship and Idea.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 9, 2013)

That's cool! I'll bet some kid is loving it!


----------



## Patrude (Jan 11, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I'm returning from the SWAT symposium in Waco, and I asked Kevin for permission to organize a little charitable event involving Woodbarter. This is the second year I've turned a wooden box for the Beads of Courage program, and I thought some of my fellow box makers might be interested in participating. Beads of Courage is a program for very sick children where they get beads for each of the awful medical procedures and events through the course of their treatment. Here's a link to a CBS video explaining the program:


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 12, 2013)

Patrude said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm returning from the SWAT symposium in Waco, and I asked Kevin for permission to organize a little charitable event involving Woodbarter. This is the second year I've turned a wooden box for the Beads of Courage program, and I thought some of my fellow box makers might be interested in participating. Beads of Courage is a program for very sick children where they get beads for each of the awful medical procedures and events through the course of their treatment. Here's a link to a CBS video explaining the program:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2013)

Year round. Make one and give it anytime you want. I need to get one done myself.


----------



## WoodLove (Jan 12, 2013)

I will be making one as well...... the wheels of design are already spining in my head....... next thing to spin.... the lathe!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 13, 2013)

I will show this to the Inmate hobby coordinator and see if I can get some boxes donated !!! Sounds like a great program !


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> I will show this to the Inmate hobby coordinator and see if I can get some boxes donated !!! Sounds like a great program !



Sounds like a good way to get some boxes donated, but... Am I the only one who cringed upon realizing there's a position called 'inmate hobby coordinator'?:dash2: I can only hope that is not a taxpayer funded position...


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 13, 2013)

DKMD said:


> manbuckwal said:
> 
> 
> > I will show this to the Inmate hobby coordinator and see if I can get some boxes donated !!! Sounds like a great program !
> ...


Emphatically NO !!!!!! It is merely one of the "duties" the correctional officers perform while on duty. Like overseeing the kitchen , yard maintenance etc.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm in. Now just getting the materials.....


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm all in. Thank you for posting this important information Dr. Keller.


----------



## brown down (Feb 15, 2013)

I am All in, anything for a child going through all of this! will get on this as soon as possible! 

I am also willing to donate wood for this cause. anyone interested let me know! only thing i ask that the wood be used for this cause! but will surely take care of anyone that makes something for these brave children!

very brave young children there, and will be throwing chips shortly for this cause!


----------

